# URGENT HELP REQUIRED - Hanging Curtain Rod in Concrete/Plaster Ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 How you think the landlords going to feel about you drilling all these holes? 
Should be using a hammer drill and a masonry bit.
Then use Tap Con screws, there made for concrete.
You'll be lucky if those plastic anchors hold.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Clean both surfaces well and try 2 part epoxy in the center location.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would probably mount some wood blocks to the wall prior to putting up the mounts. It will conceal the plaster flaking and it is easier to put in a screw to wood and to the final locate on the mount.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I would ask around the building to see if there is handyman that had done some work for other residents. He would have the tools and materials to hang curtains and his familiarity with the building would be a bonus.

If you want to DIY you really need a drill or drill/driver with "hammer" capability. It spins while vibrating making it fast and easy to drill a hole with a masonry bit. Any decent hardware store should be able to help pick the correct bit and fastener for the job. They may also rent or even lend you a small hammer drill so be sure to ask before purchasing one.

I suggest you get a couple of extra bits. They don't last long if they are cheap bits and even the best carbide bits can be quickly dulled by an inexperienced user.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would talk to the maintenance guy for the building You may be setting yourself up for some expensive repairs.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks all, very, VERY much!

Unfortunately, there is no on-site maintenance person for the building, and it is not very well maintained at all. It's not difficult to see where other people had drilled holes all over the walls to put up their curtain rods over the years (I've been careful to avoid them), and the paint job done before mom moved was horrendous.

I will definitely look into the concrete screws and drill bits and refilling the hole with epoxy.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Something like this will do.











Maybe you could add a cornice box, here Ron Hazelton shows you how to make one and hang it using angle brackets.?
Tell us want you think.....
http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_make_a_window_cornice_board_or_box




...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Now how's a toggle bolt going to work in a solid concrete wall?
Just not going to happen, there only for hollow walls.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

"Now the plaster has crumbled all around the hole and I discovered the "skim-coat" is actually about half an inch deep. Plus the [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]drill[/COLOR][/COLOR] didn't get into the concrete."

Are you saying you tried to secure the rods with screws less than 1/2" into just the mud?

That's not going to work.

If you have concrete your only options are masonry screws or anchors. Probably Tapcon screws and a hammer drill with Tapcon bits.

Only thing is, you might run into problems with the curtain rod brackets. I have installed curtain brackets at my own home onto concrete block walls and more often than not, the brackets come with wood screws through small bracket holes. These small bracket holes may not accommodate your smallest Tapcon screws which is 3/16". Also many people do not like the "look" of Tapcon especially if your brackets are the older antique fancy oil rubbed bronze variety and you see a blue or white Tapcon screw head over that.

Another option is to mount a strip of 1X4 all the way across the top of the window. Use Tapcon screws to secure 1X to concrete wall, then fill the holes with wood filler and stain/paint. Then secure the brackets to the 1X with wood screws.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 26, 2011)

The screws are 1.5 inch long and black, like the wrought iron curtain rod. I plan to paint the concrete screws once I get the bracket mounted. The holes aren't small - it's a 10-foot long curtain rod. My uncle and I will be going to the hardware store tomorrow and I will look into the idea of mounting the 1x4 across the entire wall from end to end. I could paint it silver to match the grey of the curtains and make it blend in.

Thank you!


----------



## terrefirma (Oct 18, 2020)

RegeSullivan said:


> I would ask around the building to see if there is handyman that had done some work for other residents. He would have the tools and materials to hang curtains and his familiarity with the building would be a bonus.
> 
> If you want to DIY you really need a drill or drill/driver with "hammer" capability. It spins while vibrating making it fast and easy to drill a hole with a masonry bit. Any decent hardware store should be able to help pick the correct bit and fastener for the job. They may also rent or even lend you a small hammer drill so be sure to ask before purchasing one.
> 
> I suggest you get a couple of extra bits. They don't last long if they are cheap bits and even the best carbide bits can be quickly dulled by an inexperienced user.


Pawn shops are full of hammer drills- only rent if you know you will never use it again.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

terrefirma said:


> Pawn shops are full of hammer drills- only rent if you know you will never use it again.


This post is from 2014. I would hope they got it done by now. 

Where are you digging up all these old posts? Almost everything you have commented on is in this time frame. You’re living the past man! Come join us in the now!


----------

